# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Dream yoga workbook of Santoryu

## Santoryu

Hey there, I have a few questions about the versions in Basic skills: Lesson 1. 

How long should you spend on level 1 off each of the versions and should you practice each of them in little sessions, if so how long should each session last?

----------


## Sivason

Welcome to the class. It really depends on how easy you can remain calm and enjoy the process. Most will find 10 minutes to be a good amount. If you are very serene and enjoying it, you could do it for up to a half hour or so, but I would start with 10 minutes.

----------


## Santoryu

Hey Sivason, sorry for not updating my workbook for a very long time. Just thought I'd let you know that I'll be updating it much more regularly and I had been practicing skills taught from the higher lessons of this course as well as practicing from the basic skills every now and then, but I wasn't doing it consistently so I've decided that I'll just start from the first lesson again. I'll be sure to give an update within the next few days.

----------


## Sivason

As I tell so many, you have your whole life. If you drift off from this, just come back to it, when ever you refocus.

----------


## Santoryu

I've been practicing the versions taught in the first basic skills for a few weeks now and just thought I'd give you an update. Whenever I try do version 1 or 2 I mostly end up doing a variation of version 3, as in I end up incorporating more than just the one sense. Maybe it's because I had practiced ADA a while back. I'll be moving onto the basic skills lesson 2.

----------


## Sivason

The great thing is that even if you fail to create a given mental effect, it is exercise that leads to adaptation. So, at first if it is any form of chalenge you are doing fine. Explore this stuff from various angles. It is fundimentally about stimulating your brain in the sensory and dream/imagery areas. No variation will be a wasted effort.

----------

